# Things to do whilst waiting....



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I have a week and a half of sniffs and besides reading all things IVF (and driving DH crazy) I need some nice things to do to make the waiting more bearable. What kinds of things do you do to pass the time?

Waiting makes me irratible  

Thanks


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you tube is really good for learning how to knit, crochet, quilt... pretty much any craft idea.
i like ordinary puzzle books, crosswords and arrowwords and stuff. 
watch some decluttering type programs, or look on declutter websites, get inspired then go through your stuff.
play with property selling websites and try and find your ideal home with a pretend fortune to spend...
get some reflexology or other therapies or treatments.. or give yourself a pedicure or manicure
stick some music on you haven't heard for ages and take selfies of yourself wearing all the stuff in your wardrobe you never wear.
go to a supermarket and dare yourself to only buy things/brands you have never tried before..
take up yoga
look on youtube for relaxation meditation stuff and wrap yourself in an orange towel and say ohm. 
look up some online courses loads of places have free courses online now, study something.
write letters to old friends, new friends, imaginary friends, or anyone really.... 
wash and iron your bedding, make it up til it looks perfect then climb in and get some sleep


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Poor what an exciting time for you - lots of luck xx

I used the time at the beginnings of treatment in a very focused way... 
- Clearing, decluttering and sorting (in case it worked and we needed to start nesting...) 
- do big ebay listings, charity shop drop offs etc. 
- learning some new nutritious recipies and feel good cakes 
- treating myself to accupuncture to support the IVF and massage to relax and rest.
- I also did jigsaw puzzles and saw lots of non-parent friends 

Wishing you luck xx


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow thanks Mrs F & Goldbunny!

Lots of fantastic ideas here!


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

heaps of great ideas already - a couple more to add

- learn some words in a new language, or brush up on a rusty one you learnt at school
- set up an instagram account and take pictures of all sorts of random things
- see if there is a volunteering program you can get involved in, old people or learning difficulties
- plan an incredible holiday and enjoy hours in exotic locations
- download or buy a box set and dive in
- make a family budget on a spreadsheet 

enjoy yourself, we will keep our fingers and toes crossed for you while you're busy!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------

